# Interesting Article About CIA vs DOD Intel



## Brill (Mar 30, 2016)

> Today, the CIA is the tip of the spear of the administration’s growing effort to beat back the Islamic State, which controls broad stretches of Iraq and Syria. CIA officers in small bases along the Turkish and Jordanian borders have helped to find, vet, and train members of the so-called moderate Syrian opposition so they can fight to dislodge the Islamic State and, ultimately, Syrian President Bashar al-Assad’s regime in Damascus. In addition, the agency is responsible for helping to funnel weapons and other supplies to rebels. Meanwhile, the Pentagon, which dwarfs the CIA in size, resources, and congressional backing, is dispatching Special Forces personnel to the region to carry out basically the same training mission. But if the two pillars of the national security establishment were to collide over Iraq and Syria, it would be a mistake to assume that the CIA would lose out. For better—and sometimes for worse—the CIA has been winning just these types of fights since the war on terror began 14 long years ago.



Mission Unstoppable: Why Is the CIA Running America’s Foreign Policy?


----------



## DA SWO (Mar 30, 2016)

Does the author ever ask why we are running competing wars in Syria?


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Mar 30, 2016)

Newtons third law of physics....

"He who answers to the least amount of people wins!"

:-":wall:


----------



## Marauder06 (Mar 30, 2016)

The CIA Director was just here a couple of days ago.  Would have been interesting to ask him about this.


----------



## AWP (Mar 31, 2016)

If the CIA and DoD were running two separate wars/ campaigns, is that the fault of the agencies or the country's leadership?


----------



## DA SWO (Mar 31, 2016)

Freefalling said:


> If the CIA and DoD were running two separate wars/ campaigns, is that the fault of the agencies or the country's leadership?


I blame leadership, but that makes me a racist.


----------



## Grunt (Mar 31, 2016)

They are both given their marching orders by our country's leadership. Unfortunately, the worker bees and Warriors do what they are told by that leadership.


----------



## Johca (Mar 31, 2016)

The answer to CIA having such influence in foreign intelligence affairs and operations goes back the administration of JFK and the aftermath of the Bay of Pigs in which the Department of State became central point under the President unless military forces in a region were operating directly under command of a US area commander.  What is happening in Syria is much similar to what happened in Laos from May 161 forward and in the Belgian Congo during the 1960s particularly during Belgian Congo Crisis 1960-1964.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Mar 31, 2016)

Freefalling said:


> If the CIA and DoD were running two separate wars/ campaigns, is that the fault of the agencies or the country's leadership?



This is why people are confusing leadership with anything else. We have been wandering like a blind boxer, back on his heels everywhere, mostly in the middle east.


----------



## SpaceshipDoorGunner (Apr 18, 2016)

DA SWO said:


> Does the author ever ask why we are running competing wars in Syria?



Question of the day/month/year. :wall:


----------

